# Switchback Cam Timing



## Ruminator (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello all,
New to the group and I havea question concerning my 2005 Switchback. Background: 1) Winner's Choice string and cable that I have shot for about 1 year; 2) ATA length is exactly 33 inches; 3) Brace height is right at 7 inches; 4) currently set at 72 pounds; 5) shoots very well - I can maintain less than a 5 inch group out to 60 yds with field points.

My cam is a little out of time. If you draw a straight line from the two alignment holes, the line heads toward the string with the line about 1.5 inches from the string at the wheel.

My question: Is this something that I need to worry about? What probelms should I be seeing? I don't want to mess something up if I don't need to - it shoots extremely well right now. Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> shoots very well - I can maintain less than a 5 inch group out to 60 yds with field points.
> 
> David


I wouldn't be worrying about it. My icon does the same thing. As long as my brace height is correct and the A to A is correct and the cam is very close I shoot her up. Wish I could shoot a group like that. Very nice.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Kinda of hard to find a problem with sub 5 inch groups at 60 yards. :wink: 
Would it be quieter? Even smoother? Could you get 3" groups? I'm a tinkerer and would have to try it. Mark the cam or keep track of twists so you can put it back if you don't see possitive results.
If you hunt, and use fixed blades, where do they hit in relation to fieldpoints? The reason I ask is cam orientation has alot to do with nock travel as the string moves forward from full draw to brace. If there is a problem with nock travel it can show up comparing the two. I'll add that if your rest is set up a little high or low of the berger hole, your cam might have to be a little off to adjust for the difference, and will shoot perfectly. But like I said it's hard to find a problem with your results now.


----------

